# LG 50pk350 zb suenan reles pero no enciende



## srs2013 (Dic 2, 2013)

Hola a todos,

Encendiendo el televisor suenan los reles sale a penas un segundo de pantalla gris, se apaga, vuelve a intentar encender, se apaga y queda en standby. 

Una vez extraida la fuente de alimentación EAY60968801, EAX61392501/11 compruebo que el diodo d304 y la resistencia cerámica de 22 ohmios R927 estan en corto. Los condensadores parecen bien. Los fusibles están bien. Comentan en otros foros que el regulador de voltaje IC301 estaría dañado y sería la fuente del problema.  Como veo que el standby está bien con 5.1V, hago un test estático. Compruebo el esquema de conexiones del P813 (a la placa principal) con ERROR_DET a GND para no equivocarme en el sentido de este esquema. Puenteo RL_ON a STBY y M_ON a STBY con dos resistencias de 100 ohmio y 0.5W. Puenteo AUTO_GND a GND. He puesto algunos leds en 5V para comprobar los reles:

click-click: se encienden los leds y se mantienen encendidos dos segundos
click: y se apagan los leds durante 7 segundos 
(una y otra vez hasta que se retira la corriente de la fuente)

Los voltajes principales (5V y 17V) a la placa principal parecen correctos. En los conectores con y-sus y z-sus, los M5V parecen correctos, VA alcanzaría 60 V y VS alcanzaría 200 V, tal y como señala la propia fuente de alimentación. 

Estoy esperando los componentes que he pedido para cambiarlos, pero entre tanto me gustaría por ejemplo conseguir el esquema de esta fuente o algún consejo sobre esta reparación. 

Gracias. ...


----------



## enrique gongar (Dic 5, 2013)

*srs2013:*

Te dejo el siguiente Link del cual podrás descargar en forma gratuita el "Manual de Servicio" correspondiente al Televisor *LG 50PK350N ZB*:

http://elektrotanya.com/lg_50pk350n_zb_chassis_pd01a_sm.pdf/download.html

Una vez que te dirijas al sitio del Link, deberás esperar a que se cargue completamente la página, y abajo de la carátula del manual, aparecerán las palabras "*Get Manual*" o también "*Obtenga Manual*", ahí es en donde deberás hacer Click con el botón izquierdo del mouse y ¡Listo!, comenzará la descarga, aquí te dejo una imagen de lo descrito:








En lo que se refiere a tu falla, no puedo darte mayor información, pues realmente mi experiencia es amplia pero en Televisores de cinescopio, la nueva generación de pantallas de *Plasma*, *LCD* y *LED*, ya no entran en mis planes de reparación, ya que voy a cambiar el giro a instalación de sistemas de circuito cerrado de monitoreo para el área de seguridad doméstica.

El campo de la reparación de las pantallas yá mencionadas, aquí en México requiere demasiado gasto por el reemplazo de las diferentes tarjetas, mejor conocidas comercialmente como "Boards", pues no se están vendiendo nuevas, solamente existe mercado de "Boards" recuperadas de otras pantallas ya fuera de uso, y realmente son muy pocas las fallas que se le pueden reparar a las famosas "Boards".

En el caso de tu falla, esperemos que el problema se encuentre en el área de la fuente de alimentación, ya que esa "Board" es de las pocas en las que *SI* se pueden cambiar componentes uno a uno, claro está, si se llegan a encontrar a la venta los componentes necesarios para la reparación, principalmente circuitos integrados reguladores de tipo MosFet, pues a veces éstos son algo escasos, aunque yo no conozco el mercadeo de refacciones y repuestos en Europa, pienso que ahí es mayormente posible encontrarlos a la venta como componentes nuevos.

Espero que lo anterior te pueda llegar a ser de alguna utilidad.


Desde La Comarca Lagunera en Coahuila México, te envío ¡Saludos!


----------



## juanyloli (Jul 10, 2022)

Hola a todos , tengo un televisor marca (LG 50pk350) de plasma que no muestra imagen o sonido, 
Conecto el cable de tension y se escuchan los reles  tic tac tic tac  , piloto stand by encendido doy power al mando a distacia se escuchan otro tic tac del los reles se apaga la luz de stand by y ahi se queda, en este momento ya no funciona los botones digitales del panel ni el mando a distancia

Fuente de alimentacion energizada y mandando todas las tensiones a todas la placas y sin variacion de tension,

Operaciones: desconecto y-sus y hace lo mismo enciendo el televisor y hace lo mismo.
desconecto z-sus y pasa igual,hago lo mismo con placa main y sin resultados 

Verifico todos los igtb,mosfet, diodos, condesadores electroliticos y sms, y transformadores chopper ,resistencia de bajo valor,resistencias ceramicas ( es decir las blancas grandes de ceramica) conectores
balastras de cada placa, repito de cada placa inclusive la placa logica y no he encontrado nada mal , es mas la placas no estan ni recalentadas ni nada , 

Me gustaria saber si algien ha tenido algun problema parecido a este y como lo ha solucionado

Los transformadores de la y-sus que son uno mediano y otro pequeño hace con un ruido pero los he revisado y no estan en corto y abiertos


----------

